# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  جديد ( جدو و تيتا )

## الوسادة

*

جدو و تيتا 



جديد لين و عمر الصعيـــدي 










جدو يا جدو يا جدو

يا الله شو بكيف حدو

تيتا يا تيتا يا تيتا

من قلبي والله حبيتا





حلوة شو حلوة شو حلوة

حكاياتن لما بيحكوها

كلمة ع كلمة ع كلمة

كل القعدة بيحلوها




عيني يا عيني يا عيني

محلاهم لما بيتلاقو

هلأ لهلأ لهلأ

لو يفترقو عم يشتاقو



قلبي يا قلبي يا قلبي

دقاته عم تدعي ليهم

ربي يا ربي يا ربي

خليهم إلنا و احميهم






لتحميل الأغنية 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/hVLI4pG2/___________2.htm


مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلوة هـ الاغنية وكتير بضحك بـ صراحة تسلميلي ما احلى اختيارتك  :Bl (7):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ههههههههههه انتي الحلوة ام غمازة 

منورة 
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]هديل عجبني ديكور الموضوع والأنشودة كله روعة تسلم ديّـــــــــــاتك [/align]*

----------


## بسمةأمل

روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتير حلوة تسلمي هديل

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

:7f21b6bbef: * مشكووووووووووووورة*

----------


## كوكو

ههههههه
الاغنية حلو لانك انتي الي نزلتيها هههه :152003: 
شكرا لكي يا وردة المنتدي

----------

